# Police Officer Scott Patrick



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Scott Patrick*

Mendota Heights Police Department, Minnesota

End of Watch: Wednesday, July 30, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/30/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Scott Patrick was shot and killed while making a traffic stop near the intersection of Dodd Road and Smith Avenue, in West St. Paul, at 12:20 pm.

Officer Patrick was standing next to his patrol car's door when the subject fired multiple shots, striking him in the head. The subject, who was identified as a fugitive, fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Patrick had served with the Mendota Heights Police Department for 19 years. He is survived by his wife and two teenage daughters.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Michael Aschenbrener
Mendota Heights Police Department
1101 Victoria Curve
Mendota Heights, MN 55118

Phone: (651) 452-1366

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22143-police-officer-scott-patrick#ixzz38zsWQlEp​


----------

